# Schicksals Langer Composer?



## kjm (Feb 10, 2013)

I sang a wonder duet a long time ago and do not remember the composer and can't find anywhere.

The lyrics as I remember went something like this:

Schicksals langer blueke nieder
Auf ein danke fueltes herz
Uns beleipt de freude viede
Fern ent floan ist vieder schmerz

It has a Schubert or Brahms feel lieder feel.

Thanks!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Des Tages Weihe by Schubert (D763).


Schicksalslenker, blicke nieder,
Auf ein dankerfülltes Herz;
Uns belebt die Freude wieder,
Fern entfloh'n ist jeder Schmerz.

Und das Leid, es ist vergessen,
Durch die Nebel strahlt der Glanz
Deiner Größe unermessen,
Wie aus hellem Sternenkranz.

Liebevoll nahmst du der Leiden
Herben Kelch von Vaters Mund;
Darum ward in Fern und Weiten
Deine höchste Milde kund.


----------

